# Watch: What Driving an Sport Quattro Replica is Like



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

Pretty cool. It turns out. This particular replica comes from a German tuner called LCE High Performance. 

The build looks pretty close to the real deal rally car with no insulation to speak of and a straight-five producing up to 590 hp. That’s quite a bit more than Audi could make in the ‘80s, but there’s a switch that will allow you to make use of just 395 of those horses.

According to the video, there are no driver aids to help you, so it’s a bit of a handful. Mind you, the host says you should sell your house and your kids to get your butt into one of these seats so it can’t be all bad.


The post Watch: What Driving an Sport Quattro Replica is Like appeared first on Fourtitude.com.

More...


----------

